# Aus Word auf eine SQL-DB zugreifen



## fatfivefingers (18. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ich möchte aus einem Word Dokument auf eine SQL-DB zugreifen.

Um genau zu sein, möchte ich mit hilfe einer SEQUENCE eine laufende Nummer hochzählen. Dieses muss mit einer DB realisiert werden, da das Word Dokument von mehreren Orten gleichzeitig geöffnet wird und es muss verhindert werden, dass eine Zahl doppelt vorhanden ist.

Wie mache ich das genau? Mit nem Makro?
Habe keine Ahnung!

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.
Mfg fat5


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,


In Word:
Ansicht -> Symbolleisten -> Datenbank
oder:
-> Einfügen -> Feld -> Database
Wie es dann weiter geht findest du hier:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/HP051862061033.aspx

Gruß Tom


----------



## fatfivefingers (19. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute mal kurz zur Info.

Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden, weil er mal vor dem selben Problem steht.
Ich habe jetzt mein VBA-Skript soweit fertig und kann damit auf eine Oracle Datenbank zugreifen. Per so genannter "SEQUENCE" bekomme ich dann eine Zahl, die automatisch incrementiert zurück geliefert wird.


```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()

    Conn.CursorLocation = adUseClient
    Conn.Mode = adModeShareDenyNone
    Conn.Provider = "MSDAORA.1"
    Conn.ConnectionString = "Password=pass;" & _
    "Persist Security Info=True;" & _
    "User ID=admin;" & _
    "Data Source=servername"

    Conn.Open

    Record.CursorType = adOpenKeyset
    Record.Open "SELECT admin.test_autoinc.nextval from dual", Conn

    ThisDocument.Fields.Item(1).Result.Text = Record.Fields(0).Value

    Record.Close
    Conn.Close
    
End Sub
```

Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist folgendes. Die Nummer soll erst direkt vor dem Drucken incrementiert werde. Wie mache ich das also, das mein Skript erst bei klick auf den Drucken Button ausgeführt wird? Kann ich das irgendwie abfangen?

Sprich: User klickt auf Drucken -> erst obiges Skript --> Drucken

Würde mich freuen, wenn einer von euch bescheid weiß.
Besten Dank, Mfg

______________________________________________________________
Achja ich habs nicht wie Thomas


----------

